# Payback



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

So awhile back, me and another guy on the lease decided to play a practical joke on one of our members. We told him that the landowner no longer wanted him on the lease due to the fact that one of the guys he brought up missed several deer and that he was a wreckless hunter and had a week to get all of his feeders and stands off of the place. We let it run for almost a week and he was planning on going up and taking all of his stuff off, when we broke the news that it was a joke. We even had the landowner in on the joke and had him keep a straight face and lay it on thick. Well, the guy we played the joke on went up last weekend to fill feeders and do other things apparently...I got the below pictures of my stands on Monday morning...keep in mind, I'm not planning on going back until 2nd week of rifle season. The pics dont do it justice either, he said they are HOT PINK. I give him credit, this is good; but now I need some help on what to do to him next. This is all in good fun, we've all known each other a long time.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

As long as its all in good fun, don't let it ruin a friendship! Go paint his stand that bright safety yellow for starters.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*payback*

Put a burglar alarm in the blind .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hmm I dunno...a guy paints my blind pink I'd only be concerned with where to hide the body.

TH


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dead rattlesnakes in your buddy's blind are always good. Unless he has a heart condition.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> As long as its all in good fun, don't let it ruin a friendship!


x2!

Remove the walls off his stands. Hide them in the brush near the stand so he can put it back though.

Or just take the chairs out.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

install wind chimes high in trees that he cant get to without some work!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

now thats a payback


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Great Fun*

That is Great!...The deer won't mind a bit. We once built a stand and bought some oops paint from Home Depot. It looked a little orange until we painted it on the new blind....Darn thing came out Hot Pink just like yours!!! We named that blind the Barbie stand and some of the biggest deer taken off of that lease came from that stand!!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Rig up a battery powered alarm clock in the most annoying tone and set it on the roof of his blind so he cant see it and set it to go off at peak hunting time.. if anything it will give him a jump haha


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alarm clock in a tree works real nice if it's set to go off about 15 minutes after the feeder. 

Glad to see he has a sense of humor!! :cheers:


Well hayellll .............. nevermind!!! lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Take the ladders off of his stands...


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

After he goes to sleep, I would set all the the clocks back in camp 3-4 hours. When the alarm goes off at 5am it will really only be 2am. Tell him that he should go ahead and hunt and that your gonna sleep in this morning. Heck, tell him to go sit in your stand and hunt that big buck you saw on camera. When he sits in the deer stand waiting for daylight he'll eventually wonder WTH is going on. Did the sun decide to not come up today? When he walks back into the camp house hours later, still well before daylight, ask him if he saw that big buck at your stand. That will teach him to paint my stand pink.lol


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

bwana said:


> After he goes to sleep, I would set all the the clocks back in camp 3-4 hours. When the alarm goes off at 5am it will really only be 2am. Tell him that he should go ahead and hunt and that your gonna sleep in this morning. Heck, tell him to go sit in your stand and hunt that big buck you saw on camera. When he sits in the deer stand waiting for daylight he'll eventually wonder WTH is going on. Did the sun decide to not come up today? When he walks back into the camp house hours later, still well before daylight, ask him if he saw that big buck at your stand. That will teach him to paint my stand pink.lol


We have done that before a guy on the lease was always asking what time it was and never wore a watch and we drove and droped everyone off at there stands and let him out last and then drove back and picked everyone back up and went to camp and went to bed he walked back ****** off but he wears a watch now.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Hahaha...NICE!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is some serious payback. This might require a long term commitment on your part to patiently pick just the right reprisal!! 

I still like the old buck mount set to where he can just see the head, and he shoots it several times before realizing it is fake.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't do anything that will screw up his hunt. Make him uncomfortable but don't screw up the deer coming to the feeders. That pink won't hurt a thing but wind chimes and alarms is over the top. You pay too much for a good lease these days.

On the other hand, get a **** mounted and nail it to the inside of the door.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I pick up road killed skunks, vacuum seal and freeze them for occasions like this!

Cut the bag and dump it in his stand on Sunday with hot weather in the forecast! :biggrin:

We threw one in the outhouse one year as a joke! Everything in the camp smelled like skunk...took a week after we got home to get rid of the smell!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I don't know if something like this is available, but it would sure be funny. A motion activated device that plays the sound of an angry hive of bees. Attach it to the underside of a chair in the stand and have it activate when the door is opened. It should get some pretty good reactions.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

that pink ain't gonna hurt your hunt any. them deer ain't the sharpest tools in the shed. besides, you deserve it and just remember all in good fun. don't let the practical jokes harm the friendship by messing up a season of expensive fun. the deer will be used to the pink by the time you get there. re-painting will just prolong the paint smell...that is bad IMO.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Put a burglar alarm in the blind .


You can buy those at the 99 cents stores.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

If he's got computer chairs that compress when you sit on them, tie wrap a airhorn under it so when he sits down it blows. It's really simple to do and he'll probably chit his pants when he sits down. We've done this more than a few times around the office.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

We screwed the door shut on my buddy's box so opening morning he couldn't get in his stand. He sat on the ground next to it all morning hunting ! He was less than happy. The next weekend I get to my stand in the dark and there is 50lbs of cow ***** in the floor of my box........we called a truce.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Skunk scent his blind, a lot easier than dealing with dead skunks.

http://www.cabelas.com/fryprod-0/product--Tinks174-10-Skunk-Scent--745931.uts.shtml


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

You better just leave him alone. No telling
What he'll come up with next time. Just saying


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds like you all have a good time. Also that is one of the best showing of support for the Breast Cancer Awareness Campaign, I have seen in a while. Just paint over that "Payback" and your good.

I like pink, it's the color of some of my favorite things.....LOL


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Shoot a coyote and curl him up in a sleeping position under the ladder of his stand. Some guys I know did that to some duck hunters outside their blind. Had them doing a double take as they came up in the dark...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Alarm clock in a tree works real nice if it's set to go off about 15 minutes after the feeder.
> 
> Glad to see he has a sense of humor!! :cheers:
> 
> Well hayellll .............. nevermind!!! lol


Close, but, buy several of the cheap wind ups(maybe 3 to 5) and set them to go off at 15 minute intervals 15 minutes after feeder gos off. And set them at varying locations that he can't see. That'll Learn Him Dearn Him! Top that.

And Oh, rubber snake with string tied to snake and door is really funny.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Deer won't mind. And I don't know if you want to keep messing with this guy, he seems to be good at this. But i do like the cow **** in the blind.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya'll started this and need to let it go since season is here. There is plenty of time later or your going to all be unhappy.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like yall have a good time messing with each other, but a pink stand? that took some doing!
I might have to do something with 2 pounds of fresh dead shrimp under the floor of the stand!


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Just hope you kill a big old moss back buck then slap him on the shoulders and say thanks.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Haha!!!! Wait on a trip that he is not along, and get some dude to pose witha big buck and say a friend of a friend shot this out of his stand..


----------



## B-Sell (Sep 7, 2005)

*payback*

hell of a payback with deer being color blind and all. i have a pink blind for the ladies for the hell of it


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

If he has cloth seats in his stand, just take some water and soak them the night before. Nothing like a wet itchy bum early in the morning...must have a leaky roof


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> That is some serious payback. This might require a long term commitment on your part to patiently pick just the right reprisal!!
> 
> I still like the old buck mount set to where he can just see the head, and he shoots it several times before realizing it is fake.


This is the ticket. We have pulled this one off successfully a few times. Had a guy empty his gun twice at an old mount one time. Really burns them. Just make dam sure you put it out 2-300 yards and do it the afternoon or night before he goes to hunt. Good laugh listening to the war going on from your stand. :biggrin:


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're even for this season...now just enjoy the hunting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You started it, he paid back. You are even.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Careful !!!! he spent alot of time sounds like you met your match!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

">


Whitebassfisher said:


> You started it, he paid back. You are even.





RACER said:


> Careful !!!! he spent alot of time sounds like you met your match!





Oceola said:


> Sounds like you're even for this season...now just enjoy the hunting.


i agree... while its fun...the closer to season you get the less entertaining it will seem...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

You can always play these games back at camp during season!!! There is a million of things you could do with his game camera during the middle of the night!!! Just Saying!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

RPH said:


> You better just leave him alone. No telling
> What he'll come up with next time. Just saying


X2 to that. This guy is up to some serious retaliation.
In fact if his mind is a devious as mine he probably already one jump ahead of you. Payback is heII.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Get an old alarm clock with the bells on top. Remove the bells and glue on two rattlesnake rattles. Set alarm clock to go off during dinner time. Place alarm clock under dining table and wait for the reaction. Video if possible.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

M16 said:


> Get an old alarm clock with the bells on top. Remove the bells and glue on two rattlesnake rattles. Set alarm clock to go off during dinner time. Place alarm clock under dining table and wait for the reaction. Video if possible.


oh??? i like this one!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=248875&highlight=goat+stand&page=4

This is the funniest one I have ever read about the goat in the stand.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Throw a fish under his truck seat.......he'll find it in a few days.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

The alarm clock is the best deal going, scares the heck out of ya and runs everything off.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

bwana said:


> After he goes to sleep, I would set all the the clocks back in camp 3-4 hours. When the alarm goes off at 5am it will really only be 2am. Tell him that he should go ahead and hunt and that your gonna sleep in this morning. Heck, tell him to go sit in your stand and hunt that big buck you saw on camera. When he sits in the deer stand waiting for daylight he'll eventually wonder WTH is going on. Did the sun decide to not come up today? When he walks back into the camp house hours later, still well before daylight, ask him if he saw that big buck at your stand. That will teach him to paint my stand pink.lol


 I lost all I could afford at the table one night early and hit the bed...as the others were coming to bed [hours later] they woke me up and said it was time to get up...I rolled out ,got dressed and then proceeded to wake up everyone else in the other trailers,as they had been asleep 15-20 minutes, they rolled out also,,,,feelings were really showing for a while ther before everyone got sorted out...and back to sleep...


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

lots of good suggestions. I would not do anything that messed up hunting though.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That boy is serious . I would draw up a TRUCE and have it NOTORIZED and nail it to the inside of the hunting cabin. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Sour some corn. Dump a coffee can full into the corner of his stand.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

If he has an elevated blind, just put a sign in it that warns him not to move around too much. It will keep him wondering what you did:biggrin:


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

If you can't find the alarm clock with the bells on top, just get an old "tape recorder" and record a bunch of silence then record some rattle snake noise. The delay in the sound will give him a chance to get settled in and relaxed before chittting himself.

If someone shoots a good buck, or even better several bucks, when he's not up there drive them over to his stand/feeder and pose for pictures in from of his stand or feeder.

Dump a couple bottles of doe **** in his stand.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> If he has an elevated blind, just put a sign in it that warns him not to move around too much. It will keep him wondering what you did:biggrin:


i like this one...takes little effort and it will mess with his mind... too funny.

still think you should wait till next year though! :smile:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nervouswater, I think you have met your match!*

If I were you I would think long and hard before giving your buddy more reason to "payback". He appears to be letting you know he has plenty of energy and is willing to at least match you in practical jokes. At some point, the "jokes" might not be so harmless and end what is now a good friendship. Keep it fun.:cheers:


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Buy a blow up doll and stick it in his blind in the chair.

Or, buy a men's magazine meant for men who like men and post the pictures all on the inside of his blind.

Or, print up a life sized version of someone like a famous actress or Obama or something like a stange critter or even dinosaur and use plywood to prop it up out in the brush or on one of the senderos so he can see it as the sun starts to come up.

Buy some live chickens or pigeons and put them in the blind the night before he gets there.

Buy a bunch of fake rubber snakes and put them in the brush all around his blind or even in the blind.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think humor is great! I don't mean to sound like a stick in the mud here, but we all pay huge money and put in a lot of work to enjoy seeing wildlife and maybe getting a better deer than we have before. Have fun at camp with your friends. To actually do something to ruin the quality of even one hunt to me is out of the question.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

TKoenig said:


> Rig up a battery powered alarm clock in the most annoying tone and set it on the roof of his blind so he cant see it and set it to go off at peak hunting time.. if anything it will give him a jump haha


Even better...buy about 5 or 6 cheap battery powered travel alarm clocks, set them all about 15 mins apart and hide them inside and outside the blind. That will get pretty frustrating.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Put glue traps all over the floor of his stand the night before he gets in it!!!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

'Dillo in the stand should get the blood pumping on opening morning. For good measure, paint it pink.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

You jacked with him.

He jacked back.

You're even. Let it go or it will get ugly eventually


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Go to a Day Labor site and hire at least 12 guys and dress them up in Drug Cartel outfits.

Have them show up Friday night before opening day and pretend to rob everyone.

The pink armadillo idea is pretty funny. I say pink armadillo tied to his blind with a rattlesnake rattler tied to his tail.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

just soak his seat in Fox P or doe urine : ) he will remember it everytime he puts his coveralls on as you will remember it everytime you walk up to your pink blind !

you could always catch you a snake and sew its mouth shut and put it in his blind or in his bed roll ! 

you could drill holes in the roof of his blind

put Fox P in his defroster vents of his truck 


but on the same note make sure and keep it all friendly. its hard to find a GOOD friend these days and no sense in loseing one over a prank !


----------

